# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مسجات ساخنة

## بيسان

جمر الهواء لو ماطفيته حرقني
جمر الغلا لو ماشعلته تألمت
استاهلك مادام ربي رزقني
ابيك تفهمني ولو ماتكلمت
اقسم بعزة من خلقك وخلقني
لو منت غالي ماصبرت وتحملت؟؟؟؟؟؟
!!!!!!

************************
تدري ليه الليل يتليه النهار؟؟
لأجل تفرج بعض ضيقة الصابرين..
وتدري ليه الحظ مافيه اختيار؟؟
لأجل نبلا ثم نعين ونستعين..
وتدري ليه الله خلق قلبي يسار؟؟
لأجل قدرك دايم بصدري يمين..

************************
أولآ
هب النسيم وخاطري
وده يقول:
يسعد مساء اللي على
البال طاريه ؛
ثانيآ
اعذر حبيبك لوحصل
منه تقصير
واصبر ترى ما بالمخاليق
كامل ؛
ثالثآ
لا والذي تركع له الناس
وتصوم
انك غالي ودايمن في
بالي ؛

************************

قالو: تحبه؟؟
قلت: ياكثر حبه، لوغاب
عني العمر كله
انتظرته!!
قالو: مدلع؟؟
قلت: وانا المولع، لجل
الدلع قلبي عطيته
قالو: تبيعه؟؟
قلت: قلبي ربيعه
وشلون ابيع شخص
بالمحبه شريته

************************

خلك بجنبي مادام ان
الزمان اغبر،،
ماغيرك احدن يبدد عني
احزاني،،
الشوق يكبر وجرحك
والغلا يكبر،،
شف حبك اللي خذاني
وين وداني،،
اخاف ابين حنانك ثم
تتكبر،،
واخاف ابين قسى قلبي
وتنساني...

************************

روحي وهالمره خــــلاص
لاترديـــــن!!
هذا الفراق!
وروحــــة
دون رده!!
الكذب خيبه..!!
ما عرفتي تحبين!
ما أنتي من يستحق
((المـــوده))
ماتعرفين..
<<الحــــب>>
و
<<العــطف>>
و
<<اللـيــن>>
ولا عاد في قلبي
على..

"الحــــب"
[[شـــــده]]

************************

أدري نفسي لها عندي حقوق؟
بس وش حاجتي بعمراً
كـله فـقدته
أذكر.. وش أذكر اليوم
يا شــــوق
أنتي وبس.. اللي بعمري
ذكرتـــه
مشـــكور
ياللي كل شيء فيك..
ذوق
حتى يوم ميلادي..
ما تجــاهلته

************************

هون على قلبي
واشبع
مــــراره
ســرك بعد عمري
عن الخلق
مـــستور
محلا سواد الليل
وحلكه ظلامه
لا صرت بك لاهي
وبالحسن
مبــــهور

************************

تــعالي غيري لون الليالي
مثل ماغير أحساسك كياني
((غرامك))
حلم نور لي وجودي
((غرامك))
كل شيء في زماني
((غرامك))
دم يسري في عروقي
وبأسمك ينبض الخافق معاني
أنا اللي كثر حبي لك أحبك
أنا اللي فيك
مـــجنون و أنـــانــي

************************

هذا وجودي مرتبط في
وجـــودك
موتي و حياتي
في يدينك
أمــرهــا
لو الأمل في نفح
طيبك و جودك
إن كان مالي بالحياة
وكدرهــا
أنا أسير في..
هواك و قيودك
قرب ترى فرقاك روحي
دمـرهــا

************************

بعطيك أسئلتي..!؟
وعطني ردودك..!!

((سـر المحــبه وين يكمن خطــرها))؟؟

----------


## دمعه حزن

بعطيك أسئلتي..!؟
وعطني ردودك..!!

((سـر المحــبه وين يكمن خطــرها))؟؟


يسلموووا بيسونــــــــه

ألف شكر لك ع المسجات الروعه

الله يعطيك الف صحة وعافية

بانتظار جديدك دوماً

موفقه لكل خير

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

يعــطيك ربي العافيه ..

مسـجات رائعه ..

بنتـظار كل جديد ..

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووورين
على ردود 

اختكم فيي لله

بيساااااااان

----------


## علي المسقلب

يسلموا على المسجات يا بيسان 
مسجات اكثر من رائعة 
نستني المزيد

----------


## بيسان

الله يسلمك

وجئ دوري على شانك اشكرك على مرورك :)

----------


## ميرا

بيسان 



شكرا عى جهودك الطيبه

----------


## جرح الزمن

تشكر على المسحات الحلوه والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ميراج

[align=center]مشكورة خية على هالمشاركة الحلوووووووووووووووووووة كثيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير...

ويعطيش ربي العافية[/align]

----------


## بيسان

مشكووورين على ردود

وبالتوفيق

----------

